# My unnamed railroad... revisited



## Pitt-Trolley (Dec 11, 2017)

Hi all!

It's been a while since I have posted. Lots of things we call life got in the way, but with my new work schedule I'm not working 6 days a week anymore. Whew...lol

I will throw this first photo out here so you can see the starting point... Pretty bad... 










Next, we will see it as it currently is... Drywall ceiling is up, Dimmable LED lights are installed, small shop vac and fire extinguisher also put in and that stupid wall (non load bearing) has been removed. Looks WAY better in my book... But, I do have a question...





































As you can see, with the wall removed and have a TON more room. Should I expand the layout a little further down the wall? I can easily go another 15 feet down, but I also plan on creating a workshop at the far end for modeling things and other RR work. I'm thinking another 8 feet maybe? 

Oh, it is going to be a HO scale layout, in both DC and DCC. This is the current track plan, but I may change it up somehow, or maybe just freewheel it so to speak.










The little gray section of track in the upper left corner was originally going to go through that wall and into the other room where the "shop" would have been. I want a lot of scenery and as I remember from previous conversations, there wouldn't be a lot of room with this plan. The way it is shown above, there are 3 main loops (R, G, and Y) and a trolley line (B). I just think if I expand it, I'll be able to do more with it...

Just would love to hear some thoughts... and maybe suggestions for a new plan...


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

I reduced the end of my layout to have workshop space so my suggestion is to either find another space for the workshop or don't expand the layout anymore. You can always install a helix if space is needed above or below.
I sure use my bandsaw, table beltsander, and scrollsaw a LOT! I have a little paint booth and a place for my compressor too. Make sure you have plenty of outlets and amperage. Nothing like running your train and you blow a circuit to the TV room during a critical time of a movie.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Very nice space and yes of course you should extend it down the wall. Are there any model railroaders who have ever said no to more layout room ? 😃
One question: Why did you taper that one section at the front into a razor point peninsula? That looks dangerous.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Yes. Use as much space for the layout as possible. And if you can, use more than that which is possible. I know that sounds like a joke but it’s not. Could you build a model work bench that will roll under the layout when not in use? Admittedly you won’t have a ton of clearance on top; but that helps prevent winding up with 12 unfinished projects and work area clutter; Which is unfortunately very common.


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

I would plan out my shop with all the toys I want in it, lath, drill press, table saw, work bench, so on and so forth. Once that's done and laid out then I would run my train layout right up to the shop wall. I'd also build the layout in easily movable sections by two people. That way if worst case happens and it needs to be moved it will have minimal damage and can easily be repaired or disposed of.


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

I installed a pull out drawer at the end of my layout and I eventually will get a chair that will slide under that "work bench" with all of my train tools on a rolling cart as well so my vote is to somehow incorporate it into the layout so you can have more room for the layout!


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi Pitt, Move that all two feet out from the wall and you might be able to build and maintain it... Just my opinion.
And swap those crossover pairs for double crossovers... I love a continuous run. 
Is that your "office" in your profile pic?


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

I am a tall guy and the first thing I noticed was the low ceiling. I sure hope it won't cramp your style of creativity.
Besides that, I am looking forward to your build.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Pitt-Trolley said:


> Hi all!
> 
> It's been a while since I have posted. Lots of things we call life got in the way, but with my new work schedule I'm not working 6 days a week anymore. Whew...lol
> 
> ...



Pitt trolley;

I'll second the recommendation of moving the whole layout away from the wall, though I would suggest three feet as a minimum, not two feet. The track back near the wall will need to be cleaned, and inevitably trains will derail back there at some point. You should be able to easily and comfortably, reach any part of a layout.

Its always tempting to build as big a layout as we can fit into the available space, but often wiser to keep things down to a manageable size, and as simple as possible, at least to start. One excellent way to do this is to use modular construction. You can build a small-medium size layout first, and then simply add more modules as time, money and improving skill level permit.

I'm not a big fan of exposed loops of track. Its too easy to see that the trains aren't really going anywhere but around in circles. My own layout does have loops, but half of each is hidden, and there is a hidden staging yard. The illusion is that the trains arrive in town, and the depart for other destinations.
Now of course that's just my preference, and it doesn't need to be yours. Many are OK with totally exposed loops, and its your layout to build however you wish. The attached files cover this subject further.

I also agree with the concerns about the low ceiling, and the sharp protruding point on the front of the layout. There is no good reason for creating something that may injure yourself, or other family members. A rounded off edge is safer.

Having a dedicated, comfortable, workspace is important. Space used for a workbench is not wasted. With a convenient, comfortable, & well-equipped, workspace available can keep you from doing construction, engine repairs, painting, Etc. on the layout surface that doesn't belong there, and should be done at a workbench. The two items can share a space by having one above the other. Its hard to see in the photo, but there is a line of modules above my workbench, and a loop of track at the right.
On the left is another section of my layout, sitting on an orange cart. This is another advantage of modular construction. You can remove one module at a time and work on it sitting down. Sectional construction also makes it easier to take your railroad with you if you ever have to move to a different home.

However, you are lucky enough to have plenty of space, so double decking the layout & workspace, probably won't be necessary.

Good Luck & Have Fun;

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## Pitt-Trolley (Dec 11, 2017)

Here's a small update... I added another 8ft piece of plywood onto the layout, and still have the room for my workshop. I built the desk myself with a plan i found online, very exact and clear instructions.

I'm very happy with it, but the issue is I had someone make me a track design in anyrail, and now that design is no longer gonna work, with the added space. Gotta rethink it as its time to begin laying the track!


----------

